# Download new cwm recovery



## azlou1210 (Jun 11, 2013)

All - hello! I am sorry if there is a thread on this. I found some information but couldn't get it to work. I am looking to upgrade to android 4.3 soon. I read that you need to install the latest cwm recovery I have 6.0.2.3. I found a link to the clockwork website and found my device, but when I tried to download the software it showed all kinds of ASCII characters. So my question is, where do I get the software download (is it a zip or tar file?) and what are the steps to upgrade it correctly?. Does Odin have to be used like I did when I first rooted? Help is very much appreciated and thank you! BTW - if I decide to stay on 4.2.2 will the latest version of cwm still work with those ROMs? As an alternative, goo.im manager has a boot to recovery option... Is that any different?

Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Taptalk.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is only for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads started by developers. Question and general info threads belong in the general forum where this thread has been moved. Thank you for your future cooperation.


----------



## azlou1210 (Jun 11, 2013)

My apologizies.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

azlou1210 said:


> All - hello! I am sorry if there is a thread on this. I found some information but couldn't get it to work. I am looking to upgrade to android 4.3 soon. I read that you need to install the latest cwm recovery I have 6.0.2.3. I found a link to the clockwork website and found my device, but when I tried to download the software it showed all kinds of ASCII characters. So my question is, where do I get the software download (is it a zip or tar file?) and what are the steps to upgrade it correctly?. Does Odin have to be used like I did when I first rooted? Help is very much appreciated and thank you! BTW - if I decide to stay on 4.2.2 will the latest version of cwm still work with those ROMs? As an alternative, goo.im manager has a boot to recovery option... Is that any different?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Taptalk.


You should be able to upgrade your CWM by using Rom Manager which is easily downloaded in the Play Store. Alternatively, if you can download the img file for CWM 6.0.3.6 then you can install that file by using EZ Recovery which is found in the Play Store as well. The latest CWM will work for everything, so end your worries. Yes, GooManager will work for booting to recovery but idk why you would use that when the AOSP rom has an option for it in the Developer Settings.


----------



## azlou1210 (Jun 11, 2013)

do I get the latest image file for it from cwm website? - will it allow the download at that point? I've downloaded and installed ez recovery.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

azlou1210 said:


> do I get the latest image file for it from cwm website? - will it allow the download at that point? I've downloaded and installed ez recovery.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


Just try different a browser but yes, the img should download from the CWM website. Make sure you're downloading the one for our phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azlou1210 (Jun 11, 2013)

I ended up trying a few things and getting it to download. Thank you for the help. One last question... In ez recovery do I select the image using custom and then flash or do I boot to recovery? I'm guessing I select it and do flash. And I apologize if these are stupid questions. I just want to make sure I don't brick.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

azlou1210 said:


> I ended up trying a few things and getting it to download. Thank you for the help. One last question... In ez recovery do I select the image using custom and then flash or do I boot to recovery? I'm guessing I select it and do flash. And I apologize if these are stupid questions. I just want to make sure I don't brick.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


No, that's a great question! You select the custom option and a file manager should pop up, just navigate to the path where your latest CWM img file is located, select it, then choose Flash!


----------



## azlou1210 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you! That worked perfectly. The recovery screens look a little different though. Not by much.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------

